# emerge nvidia-glx will nicht laufen

## RealGeizt

hi

ich wollte mir die opengl treiber draufmachen damit ich auch unter Linux was spielen kann aber nach der Eingabe stand folgendes:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4349-r2 to /

>>> md5 ;-) NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-4349.tar.gz

 * This version needs MTRR support for most chipsets!

 * Please enable MTRR support in your kernel config, found at:

 *

 *   Processor type and features -> [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

 *

 * and recompile your kernel ...

 

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4349-r2 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 39, Exitcode 0

!!! MTRR support not detected!

```

komisch und weshalb ich nicht verstehe warum diese Fehlermeldung kommt ist, dass ich die Option "MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support" fest in den Kernel mit einkompiliert habe.

wisst ihr was es vielleicht sein könnte?

bin um jeden rat dankbar.

RealGeizt

----------

## aleph-3

aehm .. 

hast du nun mtrr im kernel oder nicht .. *amkopfkratz* 100% sicher?

wie waer's mit 4363 ?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm viel interessanter ist wohl die frage wenn der treiber  mtrr support braucht, was passiert, wenn die hardware kein mtrr supportet.

----------

## RealGeizt

also im Kernel einkompiliert hab ich es 100%ig.

Ich hab eine GForce2GTS Elsa Gladiac 32 ddr.

wenn euch das weiterhilft.

----------

## aleph-3

RealGeizt, was sagt

 cat /proc/cpuinfo

wird's unterstuetzt? (unter flags)

----------

## RealGeizt

ja, wird unterstüzt.

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 4

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1210.836

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov

pat pse36 mmx fxsr syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 2411.72

```

[/quote]

----------

## aleph-3

hmm..

- hast du den kernel (bzImage) auch wirklich nach /boot (gemountet) kopiert?

- /proc/mtrr scheint wohl nicht da zu sein ..  ist es wirklich nicht da?

- sagt dmesg irgendwas drueber? (dmesg | fgrep mtrr)

----------

## RealGeizt

ja ich habe das bzImage nach /boot gemountet.

stimmt, /proc/mtrr ist wirklich nicht da.

"dmesg | fgrep mtrr" gibt nichts aus.

ich hab mtrr eben aus dem Kernel wieder raus gemacht und kompiliert und dann wieder rein gemacht und kompiliert aber ohne erfolg.

kann ich den opengl treiber dennoch irgendwie installieren ?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hast du vielleicht apic support im kernel? wenn ja probier das mal rauszunehmen.

----------

## aleph-3

Wenn der kernel mit mtrr probs haette, haette er was gemeldet...

- welchen kernel nimmst du z.z. ?

- bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass du beim kernel compilen/kopieren alles richtig gemacht hast? - falls nicht, schreib hier mal ruhig auf, wie du das machst, dann kann man evtl einen fehler finden...

----------

## toskala

mach mal vorm compilieren nen make distclean oder nen make mrproper, damit der tree sauber ist.  evtl. hilfts ja dann.

vorher aber deine kernel config sichern, die is danach weg  :Smile: 

----------

## aleph-3

@RealGeizt

die von toskala angesprochene kernel config heisst

.config

und liegt in /usr/src/linux

----------

## coby2k

moin,

ich wollt micha uch mal melden. ich hab genau das gleiche problem. ein nagelneu installiertes gentoo und der nvidia kram gibt genau den selben fehler aus obwohl mtrr im kernel kompiliert ist. ich hoffe ihr helft  :Smile: 

thomas

----------

## aleph-3

coby2k:

selbe fragen:

- welcher kernel?

- system-specs

- /proc/mtrr nicht da?

- dmesg bringt irgendwelche fehler?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

scheinbar hat der kernel probleme mit mtrr. wenn ich die ausgabe von dmesg nach mtrr greppe, dann taucht bei mir auf, dass er mtrr verwendet und ich habe auch ein /proc/mtrr. wenn bei ihm überhaupt nichts von mtrr in den bootmeldungen erscheint, dann hat er sehr wohl probleme damit würde ich mal sagen, wenn er es im kernel  hat. soweit ich die hilfe von der mtrr einstellung im kernel verstanden habe, wird das mtrr nur verwendet, wenn der kernel glaubt, dass seine hardware das unterstützt, wenn nicht ist es dem kernel egal ob das rein kompiliert ist oder nicht.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## aleph-3

daher wuerden mich bei beiden hw-specs und kernel interessieren .. evtl weitere opts in kernel.config

----------

## MasterOfMagic

meine hardware spec: dell inspiron 8200 hat nen intel mobile chipsatz drauf geforce 2go pentium 4 mobile. kernelconfig komm ich jetzt nicht ran, da ich in der firma bin. 

hab bei mir aber mtrr support fix drinnen, keinen apic support cpu typ pentium 4. sämtliche framebuffer, dri und agpart optionen sind deaktiviert da verwende ich das zeugs von nvidia. falls du noch weitere optionen brauchst, die kann ich dir gerne am abend nachliefern, wenn ich vor der kiste sitze.

----------

## aleph-3

wieso deine specs? bei dir geht's doch, oder??

RealGeizt und coby2k hatten doch probleme ...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ja bei mir geht es. ich dachte du wolltest meine specs mit ihren vergleichen zusätzlich.

----------

## aleph-3

axo .. es wuerde schonmal reichen, wenn sie mal ihre posten wuerden .. bei mir laeuft es auch gut ..

wenn es noch mehr personen gibt, die damit probs haben, dann koennten sie sich ja mal melden .. inkl specs und configs  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

System: CPU=AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1,2 GH

             Board=Asus A7V 133

             Graka=G-Force 2 Elsa Gladiac GTS 32 ddr

Kernel: Linux Kernel v2.4.20-gentoo-r2

Kernel Config:

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_LOLAT is not set

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_MULTIQUAD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

## General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Enterprise Volume Management System

#

# CONFIG_EVMS is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LOCAL_DEV_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DOS_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_GPT_SEGMENT_MGR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_DRIVELINK is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_AIX is not set

# CONFIG_EVMS_OS2 is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Cryptography support (CryptoAPI)

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

# CONFIG_CIPHERS is not set

# CONFIG_DIGESTS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTODEV is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NEIGH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_RESTRICTED_REUSE is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_TCQ_ON_BY_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=8

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_PROC_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x_TRMS1040 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG is not set

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_SHARING is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_USER is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR_TRUSTED is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

# CONFIG_IMON is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_TUX=y

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_LARRY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_GENTOO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_G is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_PENGUIN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBDNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

```

Sorry für den ewig langen post!

RealGeizt

----------

## aleph-3

seit wann ist das a7v n dual??

mach mal smp raus!

----------

## RealGeizt

oops. hab ich wohl übersehen.

habs rausgemacht und den kernel neu kompiliert aber beim emergen von nvidia-glx besteht weiterhin die fehlermeldung. ;(

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm hast du denn nun schon ein /proc/mtrr ? was zeigt dmesg an?

----------

## RealGeizt

mhmm , ne. hab immernoch kein /proc/mtrr.

dmesg zeigt an:

```
Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 SMP Fri Apr 25 11:33:01 UTC 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffec000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131052

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126956 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=803 hdd=ide-scsi devfs=mountide_setup: hdd=ide-scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1210.834 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2411.72 BogoMIPS

Memory: 515100k/524208k available (1792k kernel code, 8720k reserved, 706k data, 112k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.65 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1210.7758 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 201.7960 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2017960, slice: 1008980

CPU0<T0:2017952,T1:1008960,D:12,S:1008980,C:2017960>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1150, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:04.0

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.3

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.1a [Flags: R/O].

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 21

VP_IDE: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

PDC20265: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 88

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:11.0

PDC20265: chipset revision 2

PDC20265: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x8000-0x8007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x8008-0x800f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: IBM-DTLA-305020, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD800BB-00CAA1, ATA DISK drive

hdc: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-608, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: YAMAHA CRW8824E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 40188960 sectors (20577 MB) w/380KiB Cache, CHS=2501/255/63

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9729/255/63

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 > p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PCI: Enabling device 00:0d.0 (0014 -> 0017)

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.3

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

00:0d.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0x9800. Vers LK1.1.16

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT133 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xe6000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA Apollo KT133 @ 0xe6000000 32MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on VIA Apollo KT133 @ 0xe6000000 32MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0c.0

(scsi0) <Adaptec AHA-294X Ultra SCSI host adapter> found at PCI 0/12/0

(scsi0) Wide Channel, SCSI ID=7, 16/255 SCBs

(scsi0) Cables present (Int-50 NO, Int-68 YES, Ext-68 NO)

(scsi0) Downloading sequencer code... 436 instructions downloaded

scsi0 : Adaptec AHA274x/284x/294x (EISA/VLB/PCI-Fast SCSI) 5.2.4/5.2.0

       <Adaptec AHA-294X Ultra SCSI host adapter>

  Vendor: IBM       Model: DNES-309170W      Rev: SA30

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

scsi1 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: YAMAHA    Model: CRW8824E          Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

(scsi0:0:0:0) Synchronous at 40.0 Mbyte/sec, offset 8.

SCSI device sda: 17916240 512-byte hdwr sectors (9173 MB)

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/16x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

es1371: version v0.30 time 11:36:48 Apr 25 2003

PCI: Enabling device 00:0a.0 (0004 -> 0005)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 5 for device 00:0a.0

es1371: found chip, vendor id 0x1274 device id 0x5880 revision 0x02

es1371: found es1371 rev 2 at io 0xa400 irq 5

es1371: features: joystick 0x0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: v9(SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:0d.0

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 00:0d.0

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 9

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k nls_iso8859-1, errno = 2

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 08:03) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 112k freed

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.3-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x45e/0x26) is not claimed by any active driver.spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.3-2, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x45e/0x3b) is not claimed by any active driver.Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

NTFS volume version 3.0.

NTFS volume version 3.0.

NTFS volume version 3.0.

NTFS volume version 3.0.

NTFS volume version 3.0.

NTFS volume version 3.0.

NTFS volume version 3.0.

NTFS volume version 3.0.
```

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ehm sag mal verwendest du lilo das sieht mir noch immer so aus, als würdest du deinen kernel booten den du zuvor gebacken hast mit smp unterstützung.

siehe

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 SMP Fri Apr 25 11:33:01 UTC 2003 

 

guck dir bitte die configuration von deinem bootloader an, du bootest scheinbar nicht den kernel, den du erwartest zu booten.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## RealGeizt

ja ich boote mit lilo.

hier is die config:

```
boot=/dev/sda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=10

lba32

default=Gentoo

image=/boot/bzImage

   label=Gentoo

   read-only

   append="hdd=ide-scsi"

   root=/dev/sda3
```

noch eine frage...ist es normal das ich in meinem /usr/src verzeichnis einmal einen ordner namens "linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r2" und einen anderen namens "linux" hab? deren inhalt und grösse ist die selbe.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ja das dürfte normal sein. 

ein

```
ls -la
```

dürfte dir anzeigen, dass linux nur ein link auf gentoo sources ist. aber du hast auch sicher ein lilo aufgerufen, nachdem du deinen kernel nach /boot kopiert hast? bei lilo musst du das machen. bei grub reicht es einfach nur den kernel nach /boot zu kopieren. du bootest nämlich immer noch mit nem kernel, der am freitag erstellt wurde und nicht heute

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## RealGeizt

stimmt, hatte ein "lilo" danach nicht ausgeführt. sollte mir öfters die anleitung durchlesen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

aber ich kann jetzt emerge nvidia-glx ohne probleme ausführen.

vielen, vielen danke für deine hilfe

mfg RealGeizt

----------

## Gilgamesch

Hi Leute,

schön dass RealGeizt sein Problem gelöst hat. Leider habe ich das selbe Probl und das ist leider noch nicht gelöst. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir irgendwie noch helfen.

Hier einige Infos:

System: CPU=AMD Athlon Thunderbird 900 Mhz 

Board=Asus A7V 133 

Graka=Elsa G-Force 2 MX

"dmesg | fgrep mtrr" gibt nichts aus

"/proc/mtrr" ist nicht da

MTRR ist einkompiliert,

bzImage ist nach /boot/bzImage kopiert worden.

LILO hab ich nur auf Diskette, weil ich Probs hatt, es in den MBR zu bekommen und so ist es mir eigentlich auch lieber im Moment. D.H. ich starte den Computer ohne Diskette: WinXP fährt normal hoch, oder mit Diskette: LILO erscheint und fragt mich, wohin ich booten will. Ich hab schon mehrere Kernelkompilierungen hinter mir und es hat immer funktioniert nach den Änderungen. Hier noch die Lilo-Konfig:

```

boot=/dev/fd0

map=/boot/map

delay=100

ramdisk=0

timeout=150

lba32

prompt

disk=/dev/hde

image=/boot/bzImage

root=/dev/hdg1

label=Gentoo

read-only

vga=extended

other=/dev/hde1

label=Windows

table=/dev/hde

loader=/mnt/chain.b
```

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr euch nochmal der Sache annehmt.

RealGeizt, wie hast du es denn gelöst? Lag es an Lilo?

----------

## porter

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Als ich Nvidia-glx mergen wollte, erschien der gleiche Fehler. Ich habe mtrr auch im Kernel doch /proc/mtrr existiert auch nicht. Meine specs sind:

AMD Duron 700 Mhz, AMD Irongate Host Bridge, Geforce 4 und 352 MB RAM.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay freunde und was gibt bei euch ein 

```
uname -a
```

 aus?

----------

## RealGeizt

Hi

bei mir lag es daran, dass ich 1. Mein Asus Board als nen Dual Board angegeben hab und 2. Ich den Kernel zwar neu Kompiliert habe und alles richtig war aber den alten Kernel immer wieder gebootet hab.

RealGeizt

----------

## jay

also bei mtrr sollte sowas rauskommen:

```

# dmesg | grep mtrr

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

```

[/code]

----------

## Gilgamesch

Also 

```
# dmesg | grep mtrr
```

gibt bei mir gar nix aus.

```
uname -a
```

gibt aus:

```
Linux computer.domain.lan 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon May 12 16:24:5

7 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Linux computer.domain.lan 2.4.20-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon May 12 16:24:5 
> ...

 

ehm hast du ein dualprozessorsystem oder warum baust du nen multiprozessorkernel? wenn du so einen baust, dann gibt es kein mtrr zudem weiss ich nicht ob die nvidia treiber mit SMP kernel laufen.

mfg

masterofmagic[/quote]

----------

## Gilgamesch

Hm, ehrlich gesagt ist mir nicht klar gewesen, dass es ein MultiprozKernel ist, den ich gebaut habe. Dann ist das wohl der Grund.

2 Fragen: 

1. wo in den 2 Zeilen, die  uname -a ausgegeben hat, steht denn das? Irgendwie sagen die mir nicht so viel...   :Sad: 

2. Wo in der KernelKonfiguration muss ich das abstellen (ich finds einfach nicht)

Sorry für die Newbie-Probleme, aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter...

----------

## knorke

@gilgamesh: du schreibst du hast schon mehrmals den kernel kompilierst und es ging nciht? kurz später pastest du dein uname -a und dort steht, dass der kernel erst 1x kompiliert wurde?

evtl. vertust du dich in der lilo.conf? oder aber du wechselst die kernelversion, was trifft zu?

@realgeizt+gilgamesh:

deine lilo.conf ist gefährlich. du hast nu einen kernel eingetragen. besser ist es mindestens 2 kernel im /boot-dir zu haben. einen an dem du rumbastelst und einen "fallback" kernel, den du nimmst falls der experimentierkernel nicht funzt.

so kommst du wenigstens auf dein system wenn was schief geht und musst nicht erst von cd booten...

zweitens: es reicht aus (wenn du configs pastest), wenn du nur die unkommentierten zeilen ins forum knallst. die kerneloptionen sind im allgemeinen bekannt und es geht mehr darum herauszufinden was du aktiviert hast, weniger was du NICHT aktiviert hast.

----------

## aleph-3

MasterOfMagic: nvidia laeuft normalerweise auch sauber mit smp

Gilgamesch: an SMP siehst man dual .. :Wink: 

lilo oder grub .. falls lilo <- angepasst?

kernel kopiert?

fgrep MTRR /usr/src/linux/.config sagt?

smp ausschalten unter "Processor type and features  --->" "Symmetric multi-processing support" aus

----------

## jay

SMP = Symmetric Multiprocessing Support

aleph: nvidia läuft auf SMP kerneln nur dann fehlerlos, wenn auch tatsächlich mehere Prozessoren drin sind. Hatte früher mal  das gleiche Problem, SMP für einen Proz. kompiliert zu haben, und nichts ging mehr.

----------

## aleph-3

jay: es ist ja auch der sinn darin .. smp nur dann einzustellen, wenn man auch mind 2. proz hat .. 

das ist ja sonst wie kernel fuer cray patchen und n pentium haben ..  :Wink: 

----------

## porter

Ich hatte einfach vergessen /boot zu mounten vor dem kopieren.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gilgamesch

Hm, ich muss mal ein bisschen rumprobieren, keine Ahnung, warum da steht, ich hätte erst einmal kompiliert. Ich habs nämlich schon 2x gemacht, weil anfangs eth0 nicht startete. Da es jetzt läuft, muss die 2. Kompilierung eigentlich gegriffen haben.

@knorke 

Wie müsste denn die LILO-Konfig aussehen, wenn 2 Kernel angesteuert werden können sollen? Einfach z.B. Gentoo1 und Gentoo2 wie 2 verschiedene Betriebsysteme?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Gilgamesch wrote:*   

> Hm, ich muss mal ein bisschen rumprobieren, keine Ahnung, warum da steht, ich hätte erst einmal kompiliert. Ich habs nämlich schon 2x gemacht, weil anfangs eth0 nicht startete. Da es jetzt läuft, muss die 2. Kompilierung eigentlich gegriffen haben.
> 
> @knorke 
> 
> Wie müsste denn die LILO-Konfig aussehen, wenn 2 Kernel angesteuert werden können sollen? Einfach z.B. Gentoo1 und Gentoo2 wie 2 verschiedene Betriebsysteme?

 

ja kompiliert kannst du ja 10 mal haben aber deine kernelversion ist die erstkompilierte.

mögliche fehler:

/boot nicht gemountet

/sbin/lilo vergessen aufzurufen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Gilgamesch

Entschuldigung, so ganz hab ich es noch nicht kapiert.

 *Quote:*   

> ja kompiliert kannst du ja 10 mal haben aber deine kernelversion ist die erstkompilierte.

 

Auch wenn Fehler in der Erstkompilierung jetzt nicht mehr auftauchen? Dann müsste doch eigentlich der neukompilierte Kernel geladen werden, oder hab ich da was nicht verstanden?

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin/lilo vergessen aufzurufen

 

Hab ich tatsächlich nicht gemacht, aber mit Absicht, weil ich von Diskette boote und da ist der Kernel sowieso nicht drauf. LILO von Diskette bootet den Kernel direkt aus der Bootpartition. Ich hab es nach dieser Anleitung gemacht:

http://www.manpage.ch/howto/lilo_howto.html

 *Quote:*   

> Da es lange dauert einen Kernel von der Diskette zu
> 
>   booten, installierte ich mir LILO auf einer Diskette, um damit den
> 
>   Kernel von IDE zu booten.
> ...

 

Entsprechend sieht meine Konfig in der lilo.flop jetzt so aus:

```
boot=/dev/fd0 

map=/boot/map 

delay=100 

ramdisk=0 

timeout=150 

lba32 

prompt 

disk=/dev/hde 

image=/boot/bzImage 

root=/dev/hdg1 

label=Gentoo 

read-only 

vga=extended 

other=/dev/hde1 

label=Windows 

table=/dev/hde 

loader=/mnt/chain.b
```

Muss ich da dann trotzdem /sbin/lilo aufrufen?

----------

## knorke

lilo musst du immer ausführen wenn du nen neuen kernel nutzen möchtest. auch wenn du den vorhanden ersetzt afaik.

steht aber alles sicher in der hilfe dazu...

wenn du 2 versch. kernel benutzen möchtest, verdopple einfach den eintrag vom ersten kernel, setz nen anderes label und anderes bzImage-file (einfach das 2. umbenennen)

----------

## Gilgamesch

Danke Knorke, werd ich machen.

----------

## knorke

ich geb mal als beispiel (selber anpassen!!!!) meine lilo.conf zum besten

```

menu-scheme=Wb

boot = /dev/sda

prompt

#compact        # faster, but won't work on all systems.

lba32

#if lba32 do not work, use linear

#linear

#if you always want to see the prompt with a 15 second timeout:

timeout=150

delay = 50

vga = ask

default=testkernel

menu-title = "knorkes rul0rkiste II"

        image = /boot/bzImage_fallback

        root = /dev/sda3

        label = fallback_kernel

        image = /boot/testkernel

        root = /dev/sda3

        initrd = /boot/initrd

        label = testkernel

        vga = 0x337

```

klein und übersichtlich, hab mal die kommentare zu anschauungszwecken drin gelassen

----------

## MasterOfMagic

okay hier für dich die erklärung:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 SMP Fri Apr 25 11:33:01 UTC 2003 

 

dein kernel ist von der version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 erstellt von root der maschine cdimage mit compilerversion gcc 3.2.2 es ist die erste version die mit diesen sourcen erstellt wurde (#1) und ist ein multiprozessorkernel (SMP) und wurde am freitag den 25.april um 11:33:01 UTC 2003 erstellt.

ist dir nun klarer was gemeint ist mit kompilieren kannst du 10 mal blos dein installierter kernel ist der ersterstellte?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Gilgamesch

Hm ok, Danke für die Erkärung und die Geduld.

Wahrscheinlich ist es nicht der richtige Kernel, ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls war nach der ersten Installation meine Realtec Netzwerkarte nicht als Modul geladen. Dann hab ich neu kompiliert und jetzt funzt das Netzwerk.

Mein neu aufgetauchtes Problem ist nun, dass ich beim Versuch, die SMP rauszunehmen (ich habs mit make menuconfig geändert) einen Abbruch beim Kompilieren bekomme.

Ich geb ein

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

raus kommt nach einiger Zeit, in der normal kompiliert wird:

```
.../usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r5/include/linux/modules/i386_ksyms.ver:90:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

make[2]: ***[ksyms.o] Error 1...
```

Was ist das nun wieder? Dieselbe Meldung, bezogen auf andere Verzeichnisse/Files, kam vorher noch einige Male.

----------

## Gilgamesch

letzteres Problem gelöst mit Hilfe dieses Threads:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=51740&highlight=previous+definition

//edit

alle anderen Probs auch gelöst - ihr hattet Recht, /sbin/lilo hat es gebracht. Aber verstanden hab ich das ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so ganz. Wird denn das bzImage nochmals von boot nach lilo kopiert? Etwas umständlich, wenn es so ist...

Vielen Dank für euer Engagement und eure Geduld.

----------

## jay

Da ist der Vorteil von GRUB gegenüber LILO, neue Kernel können einfach in /boot/menu.lst hinzugefügt werden, beim nächsten booten werden diese automatisch eingebunden (bzw. von /boot nachgeladen), während LILO die erst in den MBR schreiben muss. Deshalb muss bei LILO nach JEDER Kerneländerung /sbin/lilo aufgerufen werden.

Freut mich, dass es bei Dir jetzt klappt.

----------

## Gilgamesch

Tja, mich freuts auch. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich ein klitzkleines bisschen genervt bin, dass nichts, aber auch _garnichts_ von alleine geht.

Für einen totalen Linux-Newbie ist es nicht mal so leicht, die richtigen Hilfe-Files zu finden und in denen auch noch die Lösung... Hinter das System mit dem Kernel-Kompilieren steige ich jetzt erst so ganz langsam dahinter. 

Nun gut, Danke nochmals für die Hilfe und bis bald (da bin ich mir sicher:)

----------

## jay

Mach dir nix draus... ich habe meinen Kernel bestimmt schon über 50mal kompiliert, aber so richtig 100% bin ich immer noch nicht damit zufrieden.

Generell denke ich, dass eigentlich nur eine einzige Doku zu den ganzen Kernel-optionen fehlt, alles andere ist ja bereits säuberlich abgedeckt worden.

----------

## Gilgamesch

Nochmal zum Thema:

nachdem nun die nVidia Treiber sauber laufen und auch GLX eingebunden ist, hatte ich eigentlich eine Performance-Steigerung erwartet. Ist aber nichts zu merken.

Ich spreche dabei von einem ganz einfachen Problem: der ganze KDE-Desktop ist wahnsinnig träge. Wenn ich zu schnell bin z.B. mit dem Verschieben eines Fensters per Anfassen an der Titelleiste, greift meistens der Mausklick nicht gleich usw. 

Ich gebe zu, dass Linux im Moment auf meiner langsamsten Festplatte läuft, aber daran kann es doch eigentlich nicht liegen, oder?

Ist das normal bei Linux oder kann man da noch ein bisschen basteln?

----------

## Luki

Bei mir hat lediglich folgender Befehl gefehlt

```
mount /dev/hda1 /boot
```

Danach wurde auch der x mal kompilierte Kernel geladen  :Smile: 

Dankeschön für die Hilfe!

----------

